# Serama rooster has red lines down his legs?



## RhondasSeramas (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a roo that has red color running down his legs...Is healthy..just wondered if anyone has seen this before...Thank you all  Rhonda


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Post a photo please. I think normal but need to see first.


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

I noticed my roo has reddish legs today also. He's just started mounting the hens so I'm thinking its hormone related, maybe? He's 7 or 8 months old and this is his first time being..horny lol. He's also been crowing more. Maybe our roos are just becoming men?


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Ps

My roo is also otherwise healthy. And he's a buff orpington.


----------



## RhondasSeramas (Mar 4, 2013)

*Yes! I belive you have the answer..As his girl is sitting on 7 eggs*

Thank you , yes..I do belive your correct..Yang,(roo's name) has seven chicks which hatched on Valentines day in my incubator.And his wife Yin,, is sitting tight on seven eggs. It has been raining so much here off and on that I cant get out and take a pic as yet..Just enough time to go out and give them insect's, grains..and they free feed on edible flowers and greens in my yard...Thank you ..Will get his pic up soon...Oh..two teeni tiny A class chicks hatched lastnite..So, I was up till three in the morning..These two are unrelated to my pair.And are from award stock...too cute to belive..They look like two bubble bee's...Rhonda


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------

